# Is this a good torch kit?



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm in the market for my first torch and a guy at my work has this kit. I think it's nice and convenient. What are your thoughts on the kit for 250$ and the self lighting tip?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

When my first turbo torch burned up after about seven years I thought about one of those, asked a few old timers what they thought about a kit like this one. They all said pretty much the same thing... "When were you unable to do what you needed to do with your $70 torch?" Well, not much. Yeah, on some larger lines with some water I'd have to use two torches, or the boss's double tip.... but not every day. Mostly residential is what I did.... If I had 10 jobs a year that were above 1" it was a good year.

I'll have to look tomorrow, but I switched from Turbo Torch to a very similar design. The brand is on the tip of my tongue... but...


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I think the hose would annoy me by getting in the way. I use Turbo Torch and they can take a beating. Self lighting tip is a must... who has time to look for the striker when you are under the house or in the attic?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

All I ever used was turbo torch. I tried using the handheld bottle thing and hated it,tough to get that hunk of metal on a angle sometimes. go for it Gasket


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I kind of agree with the old timers. If you don't need it to be pretty, check out the pawn shops. I got a b-tank and torch kit for $50. I don't use the self igniting tip because the self ignition no longer works, but that's ok cause i always have a lighter on me.


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

I have it and like it but you don't need it unless your doing alot of copper over 1"


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

So what are you guys using?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

This is what I have with propane sometimes mapp


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> View attachment 47457
> 
> 
> This is what I have with propane sometimes mapp



I have the same one for mapp


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Goss is the brand I switched to from Turbo Torch.... So far a year later, the Goss is just as good.

I've never used a hose style torch for soldering, but have never been in a spot where I couldn't get the job done with a tank unit.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm a bottle torch plumber.. hard to get weaned off


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> I'm a bottle torch plumber.. hard to get weaned off


I agree. I got to thinking about all the tight spaces I've sweated in and thought... "Deal with a tank, or get wrapped up in a hose?"... But as I admitted, never used a hose system so I could be totally wrong.


----------



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

My company provides b tank refills as well as mapp gas bottles. But I've only seen our finish crew, at least on this project use the mapp gas. Otherwise all the guys are supplied with b tanks. That is why I'm leaning to the hose setup with the tank caddy.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> I agree. I got to thinking about all the tight spaces I've sweated in and thought... "Deal with a tank, or get wrapped up in a hose?"... But as I admitted, never used a hose system so I could be totally wrong.


As the old saying goes.. every tool have its purposes.. I've seen guys get all interwined with hose,thinking, is that safe??? If I needs one.. I can easily borrow one..


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

My backup.....plus another two b-tanks with turbo torch also each...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

gasket said:


> My company provides b tank refills as well as mapp gas bottles. But I've only seen our finish crew, at least on this project use the mapp gas. Otherwise all the guys are supplied with b tanks. That is why I'm leaning to the hose setup with the tank caddy.


I started plumbing in San Diego, lived in IB and worked out of Mira Mesa just north of Pendleton. They all used were blue tanks. Once you go Mapp, you never go back... IMHO anyway.

That said, sounds like you've started with a better employer than I did. Mine was commission, used my own truck, tools, gas, cell phone, rented the machines, beeper, and paid for all supplies out of my check. Jetter was $250 rental for five hours, mini jet was $100 an hour rental. After a year I quit when one day I made $1.35 after costs. I know the SoKal thing... Get good, know your $h!t, learn and be your own boss... but make the leap after you have all the skills to run a business.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

That set up will serve you well when you need it. Hand held bottle set up will serve you well when you need it. Buy it and you are covered for most any situation you encounter. There is overlap on what each will do but both have their time and place.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

b tank turbo is what I use. thats a great kit your looking at I prefer the standard but the self light is good too. the 250 price tag might be a lot but i suppose you can decide which way to go certainly a 50 dollar used set sounds better ( any one can deliver me one for 50 Ill take a half dosen of em ) I also have a turbo hand torch . and recomend owning both as your pocket can afford


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

B tank if I'm doing a lot of joints that day. MC tank of it's gonna be quick.


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

Soft flame for me. But I do remodeling and a lot of times I'm in tight places. And the whistle of a turbo torch drives me nuts!


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

B tank with turbo torch set up, but I can't a mapp gas bottle too for certain things.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I use a mapp torch if it's just afew joints or in a crawl space. If I'm going to be soldering all day then I get the b-tank.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Just for education's sake, would anyone buy or trust this?

http://lansing.craigslist.org/tls/4965114257.html

I have no interest or use for it, just saw it and wondered.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Just for education's sake, would anyone buy or trust this?
> 
> http://lansing.craigslist.org/tls/4965114257.html
> 
> I have no interest or use for it, just saw it and wondered.


If I were in need of one and did not need or have $250 for the kit the OP posted, I would have to check it out in person before giving it a definite yes. I would not pay $100 for it either.

Just because it is old and not pretty doesn't mean it doesn't still work great. I would most likely get a new hose though.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I have a couple ?'s gasket. Do yall deal with a lot of copper? How long has the guy at your work had his? Does he use the self lighting tip a bunch? Is it still working? How durable is their self-proclaimed durable tote case?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Here's what I roll with. I used to only use mapp and a self ignition head. The self ignition would usually only last a few months before dieing, so I got the head with a swivel neck/tip. Makes getting into odd angles easier. 

As far as getting tangled in the hose with the btank setup, I only had it happen a couple times when I first got the setup because I didn't think before I started and had it coiled up too close to me. Hasn't happened since in the past 8 years ... pex has helped not getting tangled in the hose too.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

chonkie said:


> If I were in need of one and did not need or have $250 for the kit the OP posted, I would have to check it out in person before giving it a definite yes. I would not pay $100 for it either.
> 
> Just because it is old and not pretty doesn't mean it doesn't still work great. I would most likely get a new hose though.


Mine I have now started leaking after 6 months use. Nothing cutting the one end off and putting a barbed adapter in didnt fix.


----------

